# Anybody A Fan Of The Rock?



## secdrl (Mar 12, 2012)

I came across this video when I was looking up old wrestling videos. Start the video at 8:10. The Rock can sing!






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Mar 12, 2012)

This one is hilarious, too! 





YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2012)

YouTube Video











his little song to sacramento is great. love that smile.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 12, 2012)

i never knew he even wrestled till after i was a fan. saw him first as the scorpion king. about 8 yrs ago i had a major crush on him n joined here as rockgazer69.


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 13, 2012)

It doesn't matter what you think.


----------



## swollen (Mar 13, 2012)

Watch'd him in that movie Journey 2 last night. It was a pretty good movie..


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember the Rock being on Collin Cowherd about 6 years ago promoting some new movie and Collin being the ESPN/Disney corporate yes man says something like now you never used steroids like the other wrestlers did you?  The Rock replies no, I don't use steroids.  LMFAO


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 13, 2012)

Who is this roody-poo??


----------



## secdrl (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I remember the Rock being on Collin Cowherd about 6 years ago promoting some new movie and Collin being the ESPN/Disney corporate yes man says something like now you never used steroids like the other wrestlers did you? The Rock replies no, I don't use steroids. LMFAO


 
LOL. That's when ALL the WWF wresters were being confronted with the AAS question(s) Everyone flatout denied it. Remember the interview that Vinny Mac gave with dateline or 60 minutes, whatever it was...he got pissed at the reporter for asking if he's ever supplied steroids to any of his wrestlers.



tallguy34 said:


> Who is this roody-poo??


 
...candy ass Jabroni!!!


Did you guys watch the video with the Rock? He's got some pretty nice guitar skills! The lyrics are great!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 13, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i never knew he even wrestled till after i was a fan. saw him first as the scorpion king. about 8 yrs ago i had a major crush on him n joined here as _*rockgazer69*_.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 13, 2012)

i didn't watch him in wwe or anything...but he's a fucking boss in movies


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> The Rock replies no, I don't use steroids.  LMFAO



Hell they all used back in the day...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

secdrl said:


>



this was my avatar when i joined





and i belonged to a fan site where we'd make funny photoshops





was actually looking out of a boat in florida looking for* rocks* in that 
one


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 13, 2012)

i got over the rock thing a long time ago but still think he has a beautiful smile.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2012)

lw nice ass


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 13, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Hell they all used back in the day...



gear abuser


----------



## secdrl (Mar 13, 2012)

He's pretty yoked in those pics. Shoulders look stout.


----------



## G3 (Mar 16, 2012)

Anybody see the Fast Five movie and NOT think he was riding the Tren Train? Everybody we went with commented about how much he was sweating while no one else was.


----------



## coolhandjames (Mar 16, 2012)

Suckdrl, was looking for buff gentlemen on the internet ?

I wonder what he was up to ?...

I know !


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 16, 2012)

G3 said:


> Anybody see the Fast Five movie and NOT think he was riding the Tren Train? Everybody we went with commented about how much he was sweating while no one else was.



I think Trenjamin is the only one that can give us an answer on that... but are you kidding me?? The Rock is all natural don't you know?! He is the king of the placebo!!!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 16, 2012)

I actually know the man, he's a teddy bear...but not in this movie.  I worked with him on his film, "_Faster_".  I designed the art for the film and met him a few times during a couple photo shoots.  Ya like the poster?









/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 16, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> I think Trenjamin is the only one that can give us an answer on that... but are you kidding me?? The Rock is all natural don't you know?! He is the king of the placebo!!!!



He was rubbed down in oil...like I said, I was at several of the photo shoots.



/V


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

Is that what they're calling cycles now...."the art"


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I actually know the man, he's a teddy bear...but not in this movie.  I worked with him on his film, "_Faster_".  I designed *his cycle and also did his glute injections in the trailer*.  Ya like the poster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 16, 2012)

Definitely on the tren train. You can see it in his eyes, and the way he can snap into a violent/aggressive movie role. That isn't acting, that's TREN, folks.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 16, 2012)

^lol!  He's for sure juicing, man couldn't sit still for a second!



/V


----------



## tallguy34 (Mar 16, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> He was rubbed down in oil...like I said, I was at several of the photo shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



My post had to do with juicing... lol


----------

